# The Cereal Box



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

In another thread, ( I'm too lazy to look it up ) someone presented the visual of riding inside a cereal box with your board as the bottom of the box. 

I was at the hill today and I used that very visual and man, I cannot believe how effective that was for keeping my positioning on my board at all times.

We all learn differently, but for me this visual was excellent and I strongly suggest to anyone looking to clean up their body positioning that they give it a try. 

I found it most effective at keeping my shoulders inline with my board. I thought they were and there are many times when my shoulders were outside the "box".


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

That's not the "box" I want to be inside of. :wink:


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Oldman said:


> In another thread, ( I'm too lazy to look it up ) someone presented the visual of riding inside a cereal box with your board as the bottom of the box.
> 
> I was at the hill today and I used that very visual and man, I cannot believe how effective that was for keeping my positioning on my board at all times.
> 
> ...


You've piqued my interest. Could you elaborate a little bit more on this? I think I get the basics of what you're saying but is there anything else to it besides visualizing the "cereal box?" 

Also, what in particular did you find this helped? Edge control? Carving? 

Thanks,
ThatsNotFennel


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Honestly I can't do it. I have tried telling my brain this but for some reason doesn't work for me. Maybe I am still too beginner to get it. Dunno.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's in wraths old perv instructor video.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowangel99 said:


> Honestly I can't do it. I have tried telling my brain this but for some reason doesn't work for me. Maybe I am still too beginner to get it. Dunno.


There is a fair dense amt of info in the vid...that is merely mentioned or vaguely referred to.

Wide enough stance, squatting and IMPORTANTLY the hip/pelvic tilt/rotation is part of "being in the cereal in the box." The pelvic tilt helps to prevent the stinky butt and gets you stacked over the mid-line of the board.

Not talked about...but you could grab your pant legs with your hands, hold your hands together in front or in back of your body...this will help keep your shoulders aligned parallel (closed) with the board...so that you are not rotated open. You don't need your hands to ride...only use them to push your self up, tie your boots and eat a burrito when cruising along. You want to just turn your head and look over your leading shoulder....but do not rotate your shoulders open. Later on, you will learn to pre-rotate your shoulders in to the turn. But at the noobish stage you want to keep your upper body (waist and above) generally quiet/still...and learn to move the board with your knee, feet, legs and hips.

Really just get in the box...trust the box and learn to trust the board. In the beginning you think you have to make big/dramatic movements...but really, movements are fairly subtle and it doesn't take much.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> That's in wraths old perv instructor video.


Like JT...same moves but off piste


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm, so the creepy basement video has been out for how long - years?
I finally watch it and mention how good a visual image is the cereal box (barely casually mentioned in the vid btw) and it becomes a valuable learning tool!

You owe me for promotional services wrath.
You owe me.
:laugh2::wink:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok so toeside my butt is fine but as soon as I go onto heel I think my butt is out immediately. Then I have to mentally adjust it. It's easy to keep the pelvic tilt on the short turns it's long turns to heelside that my body wants to squat like I am using the squat rack. Maybe I need to be more upright on heelside. No idea. 

Is it common to be in the backseat on heelside but not toe?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I showed wraith's vid to a friend I am teaching. Following him down the slope, I kept yelling 'cereal box!' and 'hump!' to get him back in line. Soon, I was yelling 'Hump that cereal box!'


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> *Ok so toeside my butt is fine *but as soon as I go onto heel I think my butt is out immediately. Then I have to mentally adjust it. It's easy to keep the pelvic tilt on the short turns it's long turns to heelside that my body wants to squat like I am using the squat rack. Maybe I need to be more upright on heelside. No idea.
> 
> Is it common to be in the backseat on heelside but not toe?


I'm sure it *Is!!!* :hairy: 

Iir,... you want to keep your butt low on long heelside carve (...scarve) turns. If I'm not mistaken, This was discussed at length in the "how not to" jackhammer" thread! 

You just don't want to be all bent over @ the waist with your upper body sticking out over your toes on heelside (...or any) turn. 

I believe "Stinky butt" as Wrath described it is more commonly seen with noobs riding bent _*Waaaay*_ over @ the waist for all their turns. Which necessitates throwin dat ass out! 

As for it being common to be "backseat" when heelside? It's probably common,.. but I don't believe its proper technique. 

I do know in theory that when carving hard,... there is a point within the turn where you are supposed to shift your weight thru the tail of the board and back to stay locked into your edge & carve throughout the entire turn before the transition & exit. 

But, Im not very good at that! :shrug: >


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowangel99 said:


> Ok so toeside my butt is fine but as soon as I go onto heel I think my butt is out immediately. Then I have to mentally adjust it. It's easy to keep the pelvic tilt on the short turns it's long turns to heelside that my body wants to squat like I am using the squat rack. Maybe I need to be more upright on heelside. No idea.
> 
> Is it common to be in the backseat on heelside but not toe?


Its the old "hump and dump" adage...hump on toeside and dump on heelside. Ya you can't really do the pelvic tilt and dump at the same time.  In the creepy vid...it is mentioned that you are moving in and out of the neutral position...and the neutral position involves having the pelvis tilted/rotated. But yaaa...deep in the middle of the heelside you are DUMPing.

So its like pelvic tilt...then dump...move back to neutral/pelvic tilt....then to hump

Also all the while you are moving up and down AND fore/aff...moving in 3 dimensions. A two dimensional thing to do....Take a blank piece of paper and tape it squarely on the middle and mid-line of your board (inbetween the bindings). Then draw a figure eight/infinity sign (laying lengthwise/parallel with the long wise of the board)...that at the middle of the infinity sign overlays the exact center and mid-line of the board. Got it!....So this is how you are moving your center of gravity (COG) around on top of the board...that is the forward/aft movement and the heel/toeside movement. Remember in the creepy vid...there is reference to moving your COG over the heel edge and toe edge...And moving your hips forward toward the nose ...to weight the nose (to get it to drop into the fall line) to initiate the turn. Well what wasn't referred to was in the middle of the turn you are also moving aft toward the tail and at the end of the turn you are in the back seat...And have to again move/get on the nose....So you are kind of moving your COG in an infinity/figure eight as you are going from turn to turn. Hopefully that makes sense


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

_


snowangel99 said:



Ok so toeside my butt is fine but as soon as I go onto heel I think my butt is out immediately. Then I have to mentally adjust it. It's easy to keep the pelvic tilt on the short turns it's long turns to heelside that my body wants to squat like I am using the squat rack. Maybe I need to be more upright on heelside. No idea. 

Is it common to be in the backseat on heelside but not toe?

Click to expand...

_
Your butt should not be out when your toeside:wink: On long heelside turn, your body wants to squat for balance. Practice staying on a neutral stance on a heelside turn but adjust your weight on the center of your board by either moving your body sligthly up or down and find the sweet spot as you ride longer on heelside. Do not be in "backseat" doing heelside turns..hell even on your toeside too..bad habit. 

The neutral stance is a good beginners or even intermediate riders to get use to, but you will notice that a lot of good riders will have their back knee pointed in at a duck stance because it feels more natural (for me anyways) to follow through with their turns,but their body is still centered or sligthly forward on their boards. Keep practicing and have fun!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

t21 said:


> The neutral stance is a good beginners or even intermediate riders to get use to, but you will notice that a lot of good riders will have their back knee pointed in at a duck stance because it feels more natural (for me anyways) to follow through with their turns,but their body is still centered or sligthly forward on their boards. Keep practicing and have fun!


This, and more. The cereal box/neutral stance is a learning tool not an end in itself, let alone the only proper way to ride a board. I used it a lot as a beginner/intermedidate rider, when in the park or when messing around Ryan Knapton-style. I would not use now it for freeriding, pow hunting, most carving etc.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't put us in your box. We got our own steez.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Really just get in the box...trust the box and learn to trust the board. In the beginning you think you have to make big/dramatic movements...but really, movements are fairly subtle and it doesn't take much.



I like your style!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Well let me say for the record I sent Wrath a vid (albeit a really crappy one) of me and he said my box is solid. So F ya all.? And no you aren't seeing the vid so don't even ask!?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Well let me say for the record I *sent Wrath a vid (albeit a really crappy one) of me and he said my box is solid.* So F ya all.&#55357;&#56859; And no you aren't seeing the vid so don't even ask!&#55357;&#56447;





Soooooo......

Many.....

Double..... 

*ENTENDRES.......* :blink:






Head..... 

......about to *EXPLODE!!!!!* :rofl3: :rofl2: >


Woman!!!! Are you _trying_ to give me a stroke? (....omg! I just did it to myself!!!) :blink: :laugh: >


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowangel99 said:


> Well let me say for the record I sent Wrath a vid (albeit a really crappy one) of me and he said my box is solid. So F ya all.? And no you aren't seeing the vid so don't even ask!?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Great.
First wrath in his creepy basement vid, now chomps telling us when he's stroking himself.
Just great.
:surprise:
>


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Soooooo......
> 
> Many.....
> 
> ...



:10: Oh god the creeper in me is screaming to get out. Too many sick jokes to tell don't know where to start....brain malfunctioning...ugh!!!!


:crazy2::crazy7::whiteflag::rofl2::tongue4::slobber: Haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Great.
> First wrath in his creepy basement vid, now chomps telling us when he's stroking himself.
> Just great.
> :surprise:
> >


>


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Essie is probably a better snowboarder these days cuz of that video, loads of props to wrath for taking to the time to help out a damsel in distress as well as other future peeps looking for some advice to get a hang of linking those first turns.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

